# Schnelleinstieg für J2EE Projekt?



## Hilyama (25. Okt 2005)

Hallo, 

also das Programmieren in J2EE fällt mir mittlerweile ja nicht mehr sooo schwer. Jetzt wollte ich aber mal ein eigenes Projekt aufsetzen und scheiter gleich am Anfang. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Quelle um ein Projekt strukturiert mit Ant und XDoclet und evt noch middlegen aufzubauen?

Klar, ich könnte von jedem die Dokumentation lesen aber irgencwie habe ich Probleme damit die Informationen heraus zu filtern, die man wirklich braucht. Ich fühl mich da etwas überflutet 

Wär schön, wenn jemand da Hilfestellung geben könnte 

Alex


----------



## Gumble (27. Okt 2005)

kenn das Problem - leider such auch noch den ultimativen Weg. Die zentrale Komponente ist bei mir jedenfalls das ant Skript und ein Eclipse Projekt - wobei ich aber alles, soweit es geht ueber das Ant-Fenster steuere. Als Vorlage hab ich einfach ein bestehendes Projekt genommen, muss aber gestehen, dass mein ant-file sehr chaotisch und unstrukturiert ist. Wuerde mich auch ueber Infos freuen die ant betreffen: z.B. wie strukturiert man die pathes, compiles, packages, generatoren, tests, usw.
Empfohlen wird ja einem oft Maven http://maven.apache.org/ - das kuemmert sich "eine Ebene ueber Ant" - also Projekte usw. Hab leider noch nicht viel mit gemacht, obwohl das schon lange auf meiner ToDo Liste steht 
Jedenfalls wird dieses Thema oft unterschaetzt und fuehrt, bei zu weniger Beachtung, zu fruehen Frust und Overhead. Wuerde mir sogar dazu ein Buch goennen (Ant, Maven Technik + Handhabung +J2EE Projektierung im allgemeinen) - vielleicht hat jemand dazu auch ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Guest (27. Okt 2005)

Eine gute Möglichkeit ist einer Art Projekttemplates zu arbeiten.


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>


<!DOCTYPE project-tasks [
  <!ENTITY project-tasks SYSTEM "../../etc/project-tasks.xml">
]>

<project basedir="." default="build">

  
  
  <property name="project.path" value="ftp/client"/>
  

  

  &project-tasks;

</project>
```
project-tasks.xml enthält dann die üblichen Tasks (wie build) eines Projekts, 
allerdings mit relativen Pfadangaben (relativ zu "project.path").

Die Haupt-Builddatei enthält dann nur Taskdefinitionen, einige globalen Konstanten/Variablen,
wie z.B. XDoclet-Classpath, benötigte Jar-Dateien etc. und die Includes der Teilprojekte.


```
...
  <target name="build" depends="init">
    <!--
      Hier koennen weitere Projektdateien eingebungden werden.
      Jeweils nur das Verzeichnis des Projektes benennen.
      z.B.

      <ant dir="${src.dir}/pfad/zum/projekt"/>

      Mehrere Projektverzeichnisse werden einfach untereinander
      aufgeführt.
      z.B.

      <ant dir="...
      <ant dir="...

      Alternativ kann man das Default-Target angeben, wenn ein
      anderes als 'build' ausgefuehrt werden soll
      z.B:

      <ant dir="${src.dir}/pfad/zum/projekt" target="mytarget"/>
    -->

    <ant dir="${src.dir}/ftp/server"/>
    <ant dir="${src.dir}/ftp/client"/>

  </target>
...
```


----------



## Gumble (31. Okt 2005)

@Gast
Du meinst doch maven, oder?

Da ich nun auch XDoclet verwende (fuer ein dynamic MBean) wird mein Projekt immer unuebersichtlicher: sowohl das Ant-File als auch die Ordnerstruktur wird immer fetter. Nun gibt es noch einen 'gen-src' Folder mehr.
Ich will das Gefrickel endlich unter Kontrolle kriegen und frage Euch erfahrene Entwickler: Wie?
Laut einem Beitrag (clickMe) kann ein Maven-Projekt von Haus aus nur ein jar erstellen und kaempft mir Performanceproblemen. Mein Arbeitsrechner ist eine ziemliche Kruecke (mit nur 384MB Ram!) und mir dauert Ant schon immer zu lange. 
Noch ein paar Fragen:

Wie strukturiert man die Ordner am besten? src/resourcen/db related/jsps/gen-src/docs/bins & builds/jars usw
Welche Nomenklatur sollte man fuer die ant-variablen (path, dirs, targets usw) vorsehen um dadurch schon Struktur reinzubringen?
An welches Layout innerhalb im ant-File sollte man sich halten (Bloecke, Kommentare, Reihenfolge)?
Wo finde ich im Netz ein wirklich schickes und komplettes Beispielprojekt dass ich als Template verwenden kann? (ggfs. mail me!)
Allgemein:
Wie erreich ich eine bestmoegliche Eclipseanpassung - gibt es evtl. Plugins die mir das Ant-Dom schick visualisieren koennen?
Nach welchen Kriterien sollte man sein Projekt aufgliedern (-> mehre Ant Files)
Wann Maven verwenden und wie handhaben? Welche Vorteile und welche Nachteile handel ich mir dabei ein?
Welche Buecher sind zu der Thematik J2EE Projektierung und zu den Technischen Belangen Ant,Eclipse & Maven empfehlenswert?
Danke fuer Eure Ratschlaege - nichts ist schlimmer als ein chaotisches, schlecht organisiertes Projekt  :###


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Okt 2005)

gute Bücher sind eher Mangelware

schau dir die XDoclet-Beispiele an!

http://maven.apache.org/reference/articles.html


ggf. würde ich dir zu maven2 raten, wenn man der Propaganda glauben kann wird damit vieles besser


----------



## Gumble (15. Feb 2006)

so, jetzt muss ich mal diesen alten Thread updaten:
Ich hab heute ein interessantes Projekt gefunden, dass den kompletten Einstieg in ein JEE Projekt umfasst. D.h. Eclipse&Ant Projektfiles und kleine Loginoberflaeche. Dabei werden alle ueblichen verdaechtige Frameworks verwendet. Denke mal ein guter Einstieg in ein eigenes Webprojekt fuer diejenigen, die nicht mehr Anfaenger sind.
https://appfuse.dev.java.net
Als Lightweight Projet:
https://equinox.dev.java.net/


Bei dem AppFuse Projekt wird auf Erik Hatchers Buch "Java Development with Ant" verwiesen und dass die Projektstruktur so entspricht. Hier gibts ein Beispielprojekt das fuer das Buch vorgesehen ist: http://www.ehatchersolutions.com/JavaDevWithAnt/ Kann man gut als Template ernehmen - kommentiert ist auch alles ganz nett. Kennt jemand das Buch?


----------

